# [Urgent] Headphones for 5-7k



## SlashDK (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm getting a new pair of headphones for my birthday. The budget is 5-7k. Please do suggest wireless headphones as well. I'm open to buying from both Nehru Place and online. I'll be buying them this week so please suggest. I hope the details are sufficient since i'm a total noob in audio .

How is the TDK WR700? It got a worthy mention in the digit zero1 awards.


----------



## Faun (Jan 17, 2012)

Ath-m50


----------



## Krow (Jan 17, 2012)

Grado series one?


----------



## sukant (Jan 17, 2012)

Sadly both of the above are awesome headphones but currently out of stock locally . Even i was thinking of going for one.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 17, 2012)

Most of the elite products are hard to find locally in India, especially audio products. Better buy online. You'll get decent pricing also.

@OP- You have an array of options like M35, AD700, grados (don't know the exact model)

@Krow- Do you know where Grados ar available online?


----------



## sukant (Jan 17, 2012)

@Dashing.sujay
I was referring to India when i meant locally  , for me getting even skullcandy locally(in my state) is a PITA . 

Grados AFAIK are available only with pristine note with 1 year dealer warranty in India , same goes with the M50.
Currently i think only the MS1i from the alessandro's are available.


----------



## Krow (Jan 17, 2012)

Yes, Pristine Note is the place to go for Grados. Send them a mail (info at pristinenote).


----------



## SlashDK (Jan 17, 2012)

any idea how they compare to TDK WR700? Also are they wireless?


----------



## prabhu.wali (Jan 17, 2012)

please mention ur preferred genre,it'd be easy to recommend


----------



## SlashDK (Jan 18, 2012)

^^Genre
Sorry i'm total noob in audio. Do you mean what I listen to? In that case i'm mostly going to use it for games only. I need one that can be used for at least 3 years (looking for good warranty) without any problems. Preferably wireless.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 18, 2012)

^AD700 then ftw.


----------



## prabhu.wali (Jan 18, 2012)

Cybertonic said:


> ^^Genre
> Sorry i'm total noob in audio. Do you mean what I listen to? In that case i'm mostly going to use it for games only. I need one that can be used for at least 3 years (looking for good warranty) without any problems. Preferably wireless.



np for games only look for skull candy,roccat kave 5.1 gaming headset


----------



## red dragon (Jan 18, 2012)

Why are you people suggesting open cans for gaming ?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 18, 2012)

red dragon said:


> Why are you people suggesting open cans for gaming ?



AFAIK open cans are better suited for gaming as they provide a better soundstage.


----------



## SlashDK (Jan 19, 2012)

Anything available in wireless? Otherwise will go for ad700 or roccat kave 5.1 (roccat looks cooler).


----------



## guru_urug (Jan 20, 2012)

Speak to Tenida about the Roccat Kave 5.1
They are amazingly good Ive heard, even without a dedicated soundcard


----------



## red dragon (Jan 20, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> AFAIK open cans are better suited for gaming as they provide a better soundstage.


But they leak sound like anything!!
What about parents!!


----------



## lordirecto (Jan 20, 2012)

OP, go for open headphones. It does have a better sound stage than closed phones. I am not sure if you have experienced it. But from my own experience, there is no way I will go back to closed headphones after using open headphones for all this time.
I have been using Alessandro Grado MS 1, but I wont recommend it to you as I feel that it does not have a large sound stage.


----------



## siddhesh222 (Jan 20, 2012)

man where do I get to know all this audio terms you guys keep talking about like: soundstage; recessed mid bass; sparkle? xD


----------



## red dragon (Jan 21, 2012)

Head fi.


----------



## Faun (Jan 21, 2012)

Glossary Of Terms - Head-Fi.org Community

Describing Sound - A Glossary


----------



## Ankit07 (Jan 21, 2012)

Buy this one eyes closed > Newegg.com - Creative Labs GH0100 Sound Blaster World of Warcraft Wireless Headset

This one is for u if it is available in Nehru place or any indian online shop


----------



## SlashDK (Mar 11, 2012)

Sorry for reviving this thread but couldn't help it. I couldn't find roccat kave anywhere online. The only online store that might have it is mediahome.in but their website's been down for maintainence for over 2 months -.-

Also I read the comments over here : Roccat Gaming Gear: The Pros and Cons : Roccat Finally Coming to North America and i don't think i'll be buying the kave now even if i found it.

So people please suggest alternative models especially those that are available online. 

My current options:
Audio Technicia ad700
Grado Sr60i


----------

